# Unix Training Classes



## texboy (Nov 20, 2003)

Hi guys,

I'm helping my boss find a place where a couple of IT folks can get trining for Unix/Linux Administrator (employer will pay training).
She already has at least one company that can provide this training, but she asked me to look around so, I thought I ask here.

Requisites:
It has to be in Los Angeles area
In-class training

Let me know if you know or have attended a good reputable place.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

One thing to look into to guarantee a certain standard and thoroughness in education would be to have classes which, in some respect, cover material based on the Linux Professional Institute Certification (LPIC) such as LPIC-1 and/or LPIC-2. These certifications, while covering a significant portion under Linux instead of UNIX, do cover many aspects and commands of UNIX. The vast majority of it is based on the command-line interface (terminal) over a GUI, which is extremely important.


----------



## texboy (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks,


----------

